# Wood Lures



## spinnerbayt (Jul 22, 2016)

I've seen some fishing related items here so I thought I'd add mine.  Fishing is my greatest passion and muskie fishing is at the top of that list.  I got into pen turning as a spell over from making muskie lures.  I've made a few on the lathe and will post them later after I take some photos.  These are all cut out, weighted, painted and clear coated by myself.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jul 22, 2016)

That is beautiful work, the best I have ever seen.


----------



## gimpy (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't fish anymore, but if I did, I would hit you up for a few...Awesome


----------



## tomtedesco (Jul 22, 2016)

Great lures, sad part is they are about the size of the fish I catch.


----------



## Scotty (Jul 22, 2016)

Nice!!


----------



## Old Codger (Jul 22, 2016)

Professional quality indeed!!!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 22, 2016)

very nice - do you make them to sell them, or is it just for fun?

I like fishing for musky - lots of fun!


----------



## thewishman (Jul 22, 2016)

My grandfather traveled to Wisconsin for vacation for many years, trying to catch a keeper (at least 30" long.) It took him almost 15 years to land one. I was in the boat with him when he reeled it in. He was so happy! (It was 30.5".)

Love the lures.


----------



## lhowell (Jul 23, 2016)

These are fantastic!!! I've watched a few tutorials on how to make these and being an avid fisherman myself I have wanted to try my hand at making some! Just need to find the time! Now that I have my own casting supplies I thought about making my own fishing lure skirts for saltwater fishing instead of paying $25+ per skirt!


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks like someone needs to make a 'teaching 'paper for the library.

I am more into making bass lures........BUT those look great.
I would love to know more.

Keep up the fun!


----------



## JohnU (Jul 23, 2016)

Very nice craftsmanship!  I've seen a few links online with guys making them from alumilite and thought... maybe...   Then reality sets in so I think... maybe when I retire.  After seeing yours, it rekindled that spark. I love the paint job! 
 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PapaTim (Jul 25, 2016)

Outstanding craftsmanship. Those are the finest "home made" lures I've ever seen.


----------



## spinnerbayt (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words.  I'll try and post up some lathe turned lures as soon as I can.  I'm in the middle of a bathroom remodel so I just slip in here a few minutes each day while I'm at work.  Maybe this fall or winter I can do a little write up on the process.

Here is a couple pics of the fish I've caught from my lures.


----------

